# Snail control help



## greentea (Mar 22, 2011)

A while ago I had some ramshorn snails hitchhike into my 5 gallon tank when I added some new plants. I kind of ignored them since I had some green algae developing and they were doing a decent job cleaning the glass. Now their population exploded and I am being overrun with snails! They chewed through a stand of crypts and are driving me crazy.

How do you guys control snail populations? Is there any way to safely irradicate them or should I just scrape them out now and then? The only livestock I have in this tank is a betta and he isn't interested in eating the baby snails.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have always found that persistent manual removal (as well as trapping) helps a great deal.

Some food in a plastic water bottle pushed down so that the mouth is half buried under the substrate is an excellent trap.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I dropped a few assassin snails in my tank and i've never seen any other snails ever since...Assassin snails = win


----------



## greentea (Mar 22, 2011)

manhtu said:


> I dropped a few assassin snails in my tank and i've never seen any other snails ever since...Assassin snails = win


Brilliant idea! Wish I thought of that sooner... anyway I guess it's off to the fish store for me


----------

